# libnodave und Win2000



## leo (13 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit libnodave und Win2000, bekomme beim öffnen der Excell-Koppeltabelle immer die Systemmeldung "libnodave.dll nich gefunden" obwohl sie im Systemverzeichnis und dem Arbeitsverzeichnis vorhanden ist. Unter XP läuft alles wunderbar. Weiß da jemand weiter?
Gruß, Leo


----------



## afk (14 Juli 2006)

Wenn die dll im Systemverzeichnis (WinNT\System32) vorhanden ist, dann sollte das eigentlich problemlos funktionieren. Wenn nicht, dann lade Dir doch mal den FileMon von Sysinternals herunter, mit dem kannst Du analysieren, in welchen Verzeichnissen Excel nach der dll sucht.


Gruß Axel


----------



## leo (14 Juli 2006)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich Montag an der Anlage ausprobieren.
Schönes Wochenende, Leo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

Was kam beim Test raus? Woran lag es?


----------



## leo (23 Juli 2006)

War natürlich eigene Blödheit, Win2000 war auf Laufwerk D installiert und ich habe libby nach C:/win/sys kopiert, wo Win98 rumlungerte


----------



## leo (23 Juli 2006)

Da fällt mir gerade ein: hätte es nicht eigentlich trotzdem funktionieren sollen, da ich die DLL auch im Verzeichnis der Excell-Tabelle hatte????


----------



## afk (23 Juli 2006)

leo schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir gerade ein: hätte es nicht eigentlich trotzdem funktionieren sollen, da ich die DLL auch im Verzeichnis der Excell-Tabelle hatte????


Windows schaut zuerst im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis nach, dann in den Verzeichnissen des Suchpfads. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo das Arbeitsverzeichnis von Excel ist bzw. wodurch das bestimmt wird, aber es ist offensichtlich nicht das Verzeichnis, in dem sich die Excel-Datei befindet. 

Was sagt der Filemon, in welchem Verzeichnis wird als erstes nach der .dll gesucht ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

Soweit ich festgestellt habe, sucht Excel nicht im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis sondern in seinem eigenen Programmverzeichnis und im Systemverzeichnis. Kann allerdings sein, dass dies durch einen Pfadeintrag bei der Installation automatisch durch das Betriebssystem passiert.


----------



## seeba (23 Juli 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich festgestellt habe, sucht Excel nicht im aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis sondern in seinem eigenen Programmverzeichnis und im Systemverzeichnis. Kann allerdings sein, dass dies durch einen Pfadeintrag bei der Installation automatisch durch das Betriebssystem passiert.


Nö, es sucht in dem Arbeitsverzeichnis, welches bei der Verknüpfung angegeben ist und das ist meist das eigene Programmverzeichnis, ja.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, es sucht in dem Arbeitsverzeichnis, welches bei der Verknüpfung angegeben ist und das ist meist das eigene Programmverzeichnis, ja.


Und was ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis wenn ich auf eine XLS-Datei klicke? Sollte es dann nicht das Verzeichnis der XLS-Datei sein? Und sollte dann nicht die DLL dort gefunden werden?


----------



## seeba (23 Juli 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis wenn ich auf eine XLS-Datei klicke? Sollte es dann nicht das Verzeichnis der XLS-Datei sein? Und sollte dann nicht die DLL dort gefunden werden?


Stimmt schon, wenn ich es so mache, sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt schon, wenn ich es so mache, sollte es eigentlich gehen.


Prima, wenn ich das allerdings mache und die DLL nicht im Excel-Programmverzeichnis (oder Pfad) ist, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "DLL nicht gefunden" :???:.


----------



## seeba (23 Juli 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Prima, wenn ich das allerdings mache und die DLL nicht im Excel-Programmverzeichnis (oder Pfad) ist, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "DLL nicht gefunden" :???:.


Dann weiß ich auch kein Rat mehr.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Dann weiß ich auch kein Rat mehr.


Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich es mit AGLink und nicht mit libnodave getestet habe


----------



## seeba (23 Juli 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich es mit AGLink und nicht mit libnodave getestet habe


libnodave geht?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juli 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> libnodave geht?


Habe ich nicht getestet, habe nur AGLink getestet (Zottel möge mir verzeihen ) und da geht es definitiv nicht. Geht es mit libnodave *wirklich*, ohne dass die DLL sonst wo im Pfad steht?


----------



## leo (23 Juli 2006)

ich habs mal mit libnodave getestet. Es geht definitiv nur wenn die DLL im System32 Verzeichnis steht (XP).
Schönen Sonntag noch, Leo


----------

